# 508 shuts down



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi,

This just started yesterday, my dish 508 seems to just keep rebooting.

It will go to the checking transponders, and gets to #3 and shuts off.

Before it gets to #3, I can hit the menu button and go into the setup screens, and do a check switch, all seems to be OK there, and I can stay on the menu screen and it never shuts off.

but as soon as I exit out, it will go black for a few seconds and then it shuts off, turns back and starts over.

Could it be a hard drive problem? Or something else?


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

cdoyle said:


> anyone have any ideas?


Have you done a hard reset? (While it is on, unplug it or take out the card, or hold the power button until it resets)


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> Have you done a hard reset? (While it is on, unplug it or take out the card, or hold the power button until it resets)


I did try the unplug, and remove the card.

But I haven't tried the push the power button until it reset, I'll give that a try next


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Unplug is enough - looks like your PVR have serious problem.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm thinking it might be a hard drive problem, I can't seem to get it to download any guide data.

Once I got it to display TV, but only for a few seconds.

I can't get seem to watch any recorded shows either.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Disconnect it - the PVR will turn on into regular receiver; if it will works OK, then HDD is bad; if not - then sat tuner chip is dead. For disconnect HDD just open a cover and without removing HDD unplug power or/and interface cable.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep it's looks to be the hard drive.

I took it out, and I can watch TV again. 
Put it back in, and it does the reboot over and over thing.

So now I need to find a replacement hard drive for it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It wouldn't be easy task. Search in yahoo groups for a solution.


----------

